# what's the weather like in your area?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh it has been so hot around here:blink: it's been going on for a couple weeks, most days in the mid to high 90's. Today it's suppose to be 89 lucky it's breezy but we are having fires in the mountains so it's a catch 22.
We really need some rain, we had a terrible winter with loads of snow so I had hoped for a cooler summer:blush:
I have read some parts of the country it's flooding. I'd like to hear back how you all are coping


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It about 73 right now. We have been in the 70s mostly but we have had a sun deficit. Most days it looks like it is going to rain and sometimes it goes, sometimes not. It is hard to plan watering the plants because you never know if it is about to rain. To make it worse it has been breezy/windy which drys the plants out. We are good with colder weather but wimps when it comes to heat. It was high 70's low 80s's last week and I needed to turn on the air conditioner because both I am Luck were so uncomfortable.

It has been a strange spring and summer. I swear we are sometimes going for weeks without clear bright sunshine.

I heard how bad Portland is, and many people in the Northwest don't have air conditioning. I hope you do.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are having nice weather now but the last two weeks were hot and humid with five straight days of rain. That put me on a downern but its in the 70's today. Some flooding in areas here but not mine.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm in Florida and, no surprise, it's hot and humid. Temperatures in the high 90's. Lots of sunshine and afternoon showers to cool things off (a little). After reading Walter's weather, sure makes me want to be a "snowbird".


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It is an absolutely gorgeous day here in Lancaster, PA which is certainly welcomed after having several hot and humid days!! The up-coming week looks good as well as far as the temps are concerned.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It has been very hot and humid here. But this last week it has cooled down, 86 today. Unfortunately rain starting again tomorrow for most of the week. The pool guy is hopefully going to show up today and put our liner in our pool. We have been waiting all summer and have cancelled all family get togethers til pool is up and running. So hopefully we won't have to cancel next weekend. But with all the rain the kids will be the only ones in the pool. I'm sure it won't be very warm.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Spring and early summer were very rainy with about normal temperatures, around 24 C. This past couple of weeks it's been very dry and hot and humid....temps in the high 20's C but feeling like in the mid 30's. Yesterday we had severe thunderstorms and now today it's only 18 C and very windy so it's making it feel even colder. I'm freezing today....brrrrrrrr. :blush:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hot, humid, & rainy. Argh!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

In North Central Texas it's hot, but just in the upper 90s, not 103-105 like we usually are this time of year. We are expecting a rainy week - very unusual for us!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here in central California, it has been hot hot hot and dry. A few days it was 106, some others 103 and 104. We usually have hot summers, but we've had a very long stretch of over 100 F days. I am so happy that I got a car that has very good air conditioning with a vent in the rear seat/cargo area, because I'm having to take one of my dogs to the vet a lot, for weekly chemotherapy. Other than those outings, I try not to go outside in the middle of the day. I am dreaming about moving to a cooler climate!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I live right on the coast of the North Atlantic, it's cool and humid in the summer. Relative to a lot of areas, it can be 20-23C ish for a summer day, and breezy.

Inland where I grew up the summers are much nicer, more like 23-30 C for many summer days and more consistent. Mom said it was hot and perfect summer day, but here where I live, it was sunny but coolish. 17 C. Too cool for summer.

This morning at my house I woke up very early 5:30 am and it was foggy, but now at 7 am the fog has burned off and its sunny and a blue sky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunny today with some overcast - high 74 (23 c). Between 6 and 6 30 in the morning, I usually go out to the garden and work a while. This morning when I went out it was 54° (12 c). I almost came in for my sweater . to me, this is absolutely perfect weather . Anything over 75 is too hot.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Today has been a *cooler* day ... right now it is 79 degrees. The day was mostly sunny ... but, now, at close to seven o'clock in the evening, it is overcast.

We go from temperatures in the 60's and 70's ... to very hot and humid days, with a heat index often reaching 104 degrees.

Last winter was not that cold here. Seldom did people living in this area have to wear boots or winter coats. I am afraid though that we will be paying for this in the end ... it's just not normal weather patterns.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Perfection here in south Jersey!! Temps around 80 and gorgeous on the beach!! The water is warm and calm, with sand bars to play on!!!!! 

I'm sorry, this is the perfect place to be in the summer! :thumbsup::chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

After about 3 weeks :shocked: of temps being in low 100's (F) I am enjoying the upper 70's and low 80's we are having. During those hot weeks I was running daily to our closest McDonald's to get large ice teas with extra ice for all of our hard working overly hot employees. It was so hot I was using our remote car starter to cool the pick up off before getting in so Aviannah and I did not melt. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a wonderful and much needed Rainy day here in Lancaster County and much cooler weather as well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Chicago has been about 10 degrees cooler than average this summer -delightful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here in Central Texas we have had hot, hot & more hot---heat index (w. warning advisory) of 107-109---watering the plants, flowers each day. Last night it was warmer than usual later in the eve. & in the middle of the night we got a huge thunder storm w/sheets of rain, lots of thunder & lightening. I was up trying to secure the new screened in porch. Today we got 4 in. of rain w/more coming tomorrow. The workers bailed on us today & probably tomorrow which means the work will probably happen next Mon-Tues. just in time for the new deck the next week. We are definitely not done w/summer (which I love) but we have central AC so that is ok. Pups have to be inside more than in Vienna though so they only go out late eve. or early AM. I usually get up between 4:00 & 5:30 so I love the early AM. Our youngest DD flew back to MASS. this AM & had a plane delay from Austin. She did make it home in time as she had a lay-over in Chgo. The dogs, esp. Kitts,l sure miss her. He is her fav. although we don't tell Lisi.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Here in Central Texas we have had hot, hot & more hot---heat index (w. warning advisory) of 107-109---watering the plants, flowers each day. Last night it was warmer than usual later in the eve. & in the middle of the night we got a huge thunder storm w/sheets of rain, lots of thunder & lightening. I was up trying to secure the new screened in porch. Today we got 4 in. of rain w/more coming tomorrow. The workers bailed on us today & probably tomorrow which means the work will probably happen next Mon-Tues. just in time for the new deck the next week. We are definitely not done w/summer (which I love) but we have central AC so that is ok. Pups have to be inside more than in Vienna though so they only go out late eve. or early AM. I usually get up between 4:00 & 5:30 so I love the early AM. Our youngest DD flew back to MASS. this AM & had a plane delay from Austin. She did make it home in time as she had a lay-over in Chgo. The dogs, esp. Kitts,l sure miss her. He is her fav. although we don't tell Lisi.


 I bet she'll enjoy getting back to the cooler weather . Although the Pioneer Valley is usually a few degrees warmer than we, are it is really nice and cool here, esp in the morning . Yesterday morning when I went to work 49°


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Its 63 now at 8:15 am and will be 77 high today. 82 tomorrow. Sunny and mild for Columbus.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's 70 this morning. Just perfect, going to be mid 80's today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

July was quite hot (as normal) but we've had a lot of rain and it's a bit cooler now. Supposed to be near perfect for the next few days...and rain all weekend. 

...and, of course,...I'm having people over on Sunday for my dad's 90th birthday....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is Pops really 90?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Is Pops really 90?


Yep! And still rides his bike and walks every day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The A Team said:


> Yep! And still rides his bike and walks every day. :thumbsup:



arty: Happy 90th birthday to your Pops! arty: That is so awesome that he not only can but still still does ride his bike and walk daily Pat!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We are spending the summer on Lake Erie this summer and it has been absolutely beautiful. Most days in the 70s or low 80s. While back home in FL they are baking.


----------

